# Old age travellers



## michael beck (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello everyone
My name is Mick my missus Jan both retired and we are heading south from Shetland to Plymouth via Wales in July.
Day 1 after getting off the boat will be a drive down to Kirkby Lonsdale and stay over at the Devils Bridge, after that we could do with some pointers on the wild places as we have only have knowledge of the North country.
We are in an old Hymer 560S, A Merc van with a good Solar source and 240amp hrs of battery
Any wild places would be greatly appreciated.
 Mick


----------



## vwalan (Jul 2, 2010)

high mick n jan, hope you have fun .cant really give you any places as anywhere is ok .follow simple rules of blending in and you should find loads of places. dont forget you drove along way today am tired will be gone in the morning. works well with cops. keep your eyes open stop before 4 o clock .never look in the dark and you,ll be ok. there will be lots more welcoming you to the site aswell keep smiling life gets alot better when you hit the road . cheers alan.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Mick and Jan - Welcome to the site

Sorry cant help with places to stop-over but as site supporters you have access to the restricted pages on camping spots -  I am sure you will find something there.

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## tony (Jul 2, 2010)

hi  welcome & good luck on your travels.
the no 1 rule is keep her between the ditches.
tony


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Mick,
We've just come back from Shetland - wonderful place, we had to come back early due to a family crisis but we're determined to go back.
Were you thinking of wilding at Devil's Bridge? or staying at the nearby campsite? I ask because Devil's Bridge is like a fairground at weekends nowadays and gets packed out with bikes & cars, don't know what it's like during the week though. 

Rgds
Frank


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello and Welcome - I'm glad that you found us and that you've become a Site Supporter

Make sure you take a look at the Wild Camping Map & POI forum.

From there you can download a ZIP file and the accompanying readme.txt file.

The ZIP file contains a Google Earth file and satnav POI files, with over 1600 wild camping and pub stopover points for England, Wales and Scotland.

This should help enormously with your journey, and make it much more relaxing and enjoyable.

Any information that you can provide about new spots, or updates about existing spots, is all most welcome. This information is used to update our database.

And don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.

Have a good trip!

Regards

Chris


----------



## michael beck (Jul 3, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> Hi Mick,
> We've just come back from Shetland - wonderful place, we had to come back early due to a family crisis but we're determined to go back.
> Were you thinking of wilding at Devil's Bridge? or staying at the nearby campsite? I ask because Devil's Bridge is like a fairground at weekends nowadays and gets packed out with bikes & cars, don't know what it's like during the week though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 3, 2010)

michael beck said:


> When you get back up to Shetland give me a call,
> Rgds
> Mick



Thanks Mick, I might just do that  Don't know when it will be though 

Rgds
Frank


----------

